# X-Wing Alliance



## hewso (Feb 12, 2005)

Hey guys,

Does anyone know how to get X-wing alliance running on Vista 32bit properly?

Cheers


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

what exactly is wrong with it?when i looked that up it was made for windows 95/98.so there may be nothing you can do.


----------



## hewso (Feb 12, 2005)

I know it is quite an old game, I thought I would try my luck with it anyway. I have read on other game forums that people have gotten it to work under vista but they never say exactly how.

Basically it will sometimes work and sometimes not. If it does work 3d acceleration is always switched off


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

run it in compatibility mode would be the only possible fix i can think of.


----------

